# Astatotilapia sp 35 "Tomato"



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Got home from work last night and noticed my female Tomato is holding again. First brood produced 54 fry so I can't wait to see what comes of this one.

Here is what the first batch turned out like:









Here is dad:


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

i too have a nice little colony of this species. mine are still young but look very promising.
good luck with your group.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd be interested in swapping a few with you....I could use some new blood in my colony.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

im in texas as well.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I see that. Check your mail.


----------



## ornate12 (Jan 12, 2011)

RRasco I did win one of the bags that you brought to the ACCC auction. Thet are cool fish , thanks for bringing them. I wish I would of bidded on another bag.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks.

I still have more. I'll be holding on to them for now, but I hope to have some more in time for FOTAS.


----------

